# Looking for Spanish Site for Jan/Feb



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi, I am hoping someone out there can help. I am looking for a Spanish site prefably in the south for about 6 to 8 weeks Jan/Feb. Has anyone been to one they can recommend, not just southern Spain but somewhere quite near. Would be very grateful for your feedback.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

We stayed on this site for three months..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

if you want more info please feel free to PM me. I would advise booking wherever you choose, sites fill up over the xmas period.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi, 
I can't access Scotjims reply, but if he is recommending Marjal as a campsite, I would thoroughly recommend it, in my opinion the best site I have ever stayed at. 

During the winter it is very popular with Brits, Germans and Dutch, the Brits who are regulars organize quiz nights etc, and there is plenty of night life in the area too. 

If you have any questions please don't hesitate to ask 

cavaqueen


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Hi, 
I can't access Scotjims reply either It tells me I need to register , but I am registered already ????
ousty


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

I had the same difficulty; try going into "find a campsite" and then enter ID code "1833" Its near Almeria. Ken


----------



## ousty (May 14, 2005)

Thanks will do
ousty


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Just been on the data base for the site .. no problems.. :?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1833

Latitude:	36.79498981749727 
Longitude:	-2.589597702026367 
Number Of Pitches:	800 
Information:	
Situated 10mls west of Almeria a large site which is good for long term stays, 500mt from beach, with good facilities. 
Quote
"The Roquetas campsite puts at your disposal a ground of 80.000 square meters, with the most up-to-date fittings and luxury amenities.
Distinguished by its family atmosphere, it is a magnificent holiday place, close to the typical resort and fishermen village of Roquetas de Mar, on the Almeria Coast."
Attractions Nearby:	Beach
Toilet Rating:	Good
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	2
Open From:	January/1
Open Till:	December/31
Max Stay (Days):	Unlimited
Campsite Type:	Independent
Address: Carretera de Los Parrales 
Region:	Andalusia 
Town:	ROQUETAS DE MAR 
Post Code:	04740 
Phone Number:	(+34) 950 349 085 and (+34) 950 343 809. 
Submitted By:	ScotJimland 
Do you wish to add a Review of Camping Roquetas
Do you wish to add an RV Endorsement of Camping Roquetas
Do you wish to Upload A Photo of Camping Roquetas
View the Camping Roquetas Photo Gallery
Please m


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*spanish sites*

try. www.campinglastorres.com we're here at the moment...nice site, should be room in jan/feb..... [email protected] .. book though as it does get full.......good luck


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We've stayed at *Camping Javea* several times for periods of 4-6 weeks. Nice site with good shower blocks. Swimming pool is closed in winter and there is an on-site restaurant but it is quite up-market. We like the site because:-

a) Javea is not yet as "Little Britain" as other places along the coast. Building is restricted to 3 storeys so none of those awful Benidorm "concrete canyons".

b) Javea is quite a compact place and has 3 distinct areas to explore - The Old Town, the Port and the Arenal beach area. Nice walks too and some stunning views from the two "Caps" at either side of the bay.

c) Lidls is only 300 yards from the site entrance!!

d) As with nearly all Spanish sites the rates drop dramatically once you stay for 4 weeks or more.

e) There are some nice places to eat out. A couple of excellent - and very cheap - chinese restaurants (we like the Asia). Some superb Spanish Restaurants and, if you've got a car or hire one, we can point you to an amazing place right up in the hills that has stunning views of the entire coast and serves some of the best paella or tapas we've ever had. Cheap too. Also got to mention the pea pasties, spinach pasties etc that come from a little shop near the Port.

f) If, despite this choice, after 4 weeks you are getting withdrawal symptoms from English food you can get a decent Cornish pasty (a proper one imported from Rowes of Redruth and not some nasty Ginsters rubbish!) and Javea is the home of "Scallops" - a bargain-basement place right on the beach serving British food.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

How about this place in Denia, we stayed there last Jan / Feb :- only spoilt by 7 days of continual rain - apart from that we enjoyed it there !
http://www.lospinosdenia.com/infoeng.html


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

We dont use campsites much but have stayed at Camping Javier and would agree entirely with the comments by andyyangyh. We were in plot 103 its roomy enough and near to the water /toilets/showers etc. They also have wi-fi access.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Oops! Should have posted a link to Camping Javea (look for the little Union Jack to get the site in English)

http://www.camping-javea.com/


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

the links Jim had entered didnt have the www before the motorhomefacts bit and so the cookie would have deemed you as not being logged in, I have amended his links to include www and should all work ok now


----------

